# In Line Atomizer For 5/8 inch tubing



## gdgiordano (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone have any recommendations for an in line atomizer for co2 that will work for my cascade 1000? I've looked around and there doesn't seem to be any for 5/8 inch tubing and id like to avoid jerry rigging as much as possible.


----------



## ROBOT (Sep 26, 2016)

Go to amazon, they are listed in mm, 12/16 & 16/22, One even come with both. I have always found heating up the tube before installation make the tube more flexible and will provide for a better seal. 16mm = .6299"


----------



## gdgiordano (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok thanks  I found a few. Any recommendations?


----------



## ROBOT (Sep 26, 2016)

I have used a couple different ones UP Aqua, SAGA, I recently got a SAGA SG-D101-16-S, I like this one because I can see the bubble passing through the diffuser.


----------



## gdgiordano (Aug 31, 2015)

ROBOT said:


> I have used a couple different ones UP Aqua, SAGA, I recently got a SAGA SG-D101-16-S, I like this one because I can see the bubble passing through the diffuser.


Ok thanks


----------

